# Pictures of Willow and Lassie



## Gini (Feb 8, 2007)

Jess and his family have changed their names so we are now introducing

Bonnie







Ginger






Jess thank you for taking these little one's into your home. Bet they'll love Texas

when it warms up


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 8, 2007)

: Awww! The darling cuties!

Way to go Jess....know you & your family will enjoy them.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Champ (Feb 8, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable :aktion033:


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 15, 2007)

how beautiful...........


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 17, 2007)

:aktion033: Bonnie and Ginger are adorable! I'm so glad they have new homes where they can be showered with lots of love!

Joan


----------



## Sandy_M. (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They are precious and I know how tickled you are with them...I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and still have to pinch myself



:


----------



## Gini (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandy

How are the boy's doing? They are such cuties!!!


----------



## J.E.F. (Mar 8, 2007)

Well the wild flowers are in bloom, the pear tree is is in full bloom, trees are leafing, grass is growing, and the horses are scrubbing the winter fuzzies on anything around including me. So I guess it is time to break out the clippers. I am concerned about the weather it is just 75 here today but will get down in the mid to upper 40 tonight, but they are so hot and sweaty it is time to trim some of the hair. I need to do this now because I go in for back surgery in about 2 weeks ( just a minor thing) but I will not be able to bend for about 6 weeks. should it become necessary to blanket them that will be no problem either. but first the clipping today, then tomorrow the baths. That is going to be fun for the little ones Ginger and Bonnie. Bonnie is coming out of her shyness and is doing so much better loves apple treats. Bribery gets them every time. Ginger is a sweetheart, a bit jealous of Bonnie. They are still buddies will not go anywhere without the other. They dont mind leads but have to be walked together just now. We have got to turning them out into the pasture with Cherry and Bear, they run jump buck and chase each other, you would think I was running a kindergarten and it was recess time. Everything is new to them out there. Cherry has taken over the Mother roll and is teaching them what to do. Bear is the typical big brother wants to be boss but the girls put him in his place. After I get them clipped and cleaned I will send you some new pictures. I am still new at useing clippers.

 


P.S. For those of you that do not know Cherry and Bear Cherry is out 3 year old Filly ( Never had a foal) She is a sorrel and white pinto Bear is our special one (dwarf). He is a minimal dwarf no leg problems except they are short and a bit knocked kneed in the himd legs. Mentally he thinks he is my lap dog and wants to come and lay in my lap to get his belly scratched.


----------



## Devon (Mar 10, 2007)

: They look great.


----------

